# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  فيديو - نهائي درامي بين ريال مدريد وأتلتيكو في 2014 .. هل يتكرر ؟

## mohamed73

الدقيقة 90+3 من المباراة النهائية لدوري  أبطال أوروبا، الحكم يحتسب 5 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، النتيجة تشير إلى تقدم  أتلتيكو مدريد على غريمه ومواطنه ريال مدريد بهدف وحيد، وهو على بعد  دقيقتين ونصف من اللقب، لكن .. الدقيقة 120، انتهاء المباراة بنتيجة 4-1  لصالح ريال مدريد في سيناريو درامي. ربما توقع بعض مشجعو أتلتيكو مدريد خسارة اللقب قبل بداية المباراة نظرا لقوة المنافس، لكن بكل تأكيد ليس بهذه الطريقة الصادمة. وفي الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري،  يلتقي الفريقان مجددا في نهائي البطولة ذاتها بمدينة ميلانو الإيطالية ..  فهل يتكرر السيناريو الدرامي مجددا ؟ في مباراة 2014، بادر أتلتيكو بأخذ زمام  المبادرة، وسجل هدف التقدم عن طريق مدافعه المخضرم دييجو جودين برأسية من  ضربة ركنية في الدقيقة 36. بعدها، تراجع أبناء المدرب دييجو سيمويني  إلى الدفاع، كعادتهم، للحفاظ على تقدمهم وسط هجوم مكثف ومستمر طوال الوقت  من رونالدو ورفاقه. *تبديلات أنشيلوتي* انتظر كارلو أنشيلوتي مدرب ريال مدريد حتى  الدقيقة 59، ولم تتغير النتيجة، أتلتيكو لا يزال متقدما، لذا قرر المدرب  الإيطالي التحرك ودفع بالثنائي مارسيلو وإيسكو على حساب كوينتراو وخضيرة،  يتحسن أداء ريال مدريد لكن أتلتيكو يدافع باستماتة.  في الدقيقة 79، يدفع أنشيلوتي بورقته الأخيرة، الإسباني الشاب موراتا على حساب كريم بنزيمة. *المنقذ راموس*  يأتي الفرج أخيرا عن طريق المدافع المنقذ  سيرجيو راموس، والذي أدرك التعادل في الدقيقة 93 برأسية من ضربة ركنية  ليجبر المنافس أتلتيكو على لعب شوطين إضافيين. *أتلتيكو ينهار* لم يستوعب لاعبو أتلتيكو خسارتهم لفرصة  حسم اللقب في الوقت الأصلي، بعد أن كانوا على بعد دقيقتين فقط من ذلك، وبعد  أن أنهى مدربهم جميع تبديلاته، فانهاروا لتستقبل شباكهم ثلاثة أهداف عن  طريق جاريث بيل، ومارسيلو، ورونالدو في الدقائق 110 و 118 و 120. ومع استبعاد تكرار سيناريو مشابه لنهائي 2016، غير أنه في كرة القدم لا شيء مستبعد. *شاهد ملخص لنهائي*
[YOUTUBE]060fY1KxTcs[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Musleh Fayeq

هههههههههههه

----------


## max_11

الله يسعدك ع هالطرح المميز
وكثر الله من امثالك
تحياتي لك..

----------

